# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  warning, KDD Barcelona, porfin despues de mucho tiempo

## A.Marin

Wenas, después de mucho tiempo de inactividad por el foro y viendo que no se han organizado muchas kdd en Barcelona, tomo otra vez para organizar esta kdd y la siguientes si queréis.

De momento no hay nada claro, a medida que se vaya aclarando el tema lo iré modificando este mensaje.

El día será entre el 1, 2 y 3

Os toca decidir el día, si queréis 1 solo o más de 1 seleccionando en la encuesta,
Quien quiera hacer un día stret magic que lo postee.

espero volver a veralos de la 
a los de la SIS, a nemesis, josep maria, mago mero, mauri y por ultimo y no menos inportante ya que tengo un gran aprecio acia el ANDREW

----------


## Ming

Viernes día 1 a la 17.00 delante del Zurich

A ver; lista.

*Van:*
A.Marin
Alvaro
Dani (dcmoreno)
_- Nity (si cuela cuela )_
_- Guille (Guirae) (al final no... :( )_
Sergio (Lisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssszt, o Lizts)
Dani (Khilak)
Kirara
Bernat (beguil)
Sergio (sergiomc)
Mauri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_- Carlos (Karvis) (ya te estamos esperando, eh, ahora ya no nos puedes decir que no...) ... ha dicho que no_ 
Angel (Angelillikis)
Davy
Victor
Ei!!!! Y yo! Ming

Y una sorpresa!  :302: 

*Posibles* (aunque ya parece muy improvabe):
Marc (Mr.Wardner) (en principio dijo que vendría...)

PD. Los que estan en cursiva y con guión es que 'no'... pero me da pena sacarlos...  :Cry:

----------


## A.Marin

> Ya he votado 
> 
> ... a mi no me echas de menos Angelito... :'(


como te echo de menos si te veo cada dia

----------


## Guirae

y yo tamien te hecho de menos.

ah k el no... da igual o.o

Guirae ha votado, o eso cree, su aprendiz esta pensando, y yo los observo xD

----------


## Khilak

Ya he votado, viernes dia 1 me va genial  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Khilak... solo el viernes? :(
Acepto que el sabado no porque hay partido... pero el domingo?!?!  :Wink1:

----------


## Khilak

Porque me esperan en el bareto donde voy habitualmente con los colegas!! A malas, podría venir! El sabado que gana (ay, juega) el barça ni de coña quedo!!  :117:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo puedo viernes, el sábado imposible y el domingo no lo sé.

----------


## Magnano

y tu fuiste el que tubo la idea... si así no se puede ir MagAlvaro... xD
yo voy cuando se quede

----------


## Ming

¿Los tres dias Dani?
¡Voy a acabar de dcmoreno hasta las narices! xD (con cariño, eh  :Wink1: )
Por cierto Dani, tu hermano vendrá?

¡Sí! Está ganando los tres días  :Smile1: 
Pues si se hace los tres... se podría organizar un poco, no se... algo como que tal día se hará más street, o grabar los que lo necesiten... no se, algo xD
3 días... (8)


Alvaro, eso del domingo... quiere decir que SÍ, verdad? xD

Khilak... cómo que a malas?!?! Que no, creo, que sea un gran sacrificio ir a una quedada, eh, que nadie te obliga... (le estoy amenazando por MP xD). Otra opción sería... ir todos al bareto  :Wink1: 

Guillermo... creo que no has votado  :Wink1:

----------


## A.Marin

demomento como van las cosas sera el viernes, decidic kdd normal o stret magic o ambas

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bien, el viernes!

Yo voto quedada normal mientras tomamos algo, y luego street magic a ver si nos animamos, ¿Qué os parece?

----------


## Ming

Perdona! Pero... ganan los tres!
A ver si sabeis estadística...

Alvaro, perfecto  :Wink1: 

Pero solo un día... :(

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Pues,mmmmm, os parece bien quedar a las 17:00 en el zurich?

Ming, aun no he hecho estadística, jajaja, aunque me gustaría, ¡no aguanto las malditas variables!

 :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

Marin, fatal!!! mucha publicidad pero desde que la pareja Mentalista-"chistedemagos" ya no van a las quedadas que esto ya no es lo que era,...xD
yo si quereis miro precios que cobrarian para que viniesen, jejejejeje.
ahora en serio, a mi me sabe mal pero entendereis que llevo una vida de locos y ya es mucho el SIS para haga otras quedadas (almenos por el momento) y si alguien me pregunta, si! habrán quedadas pronto en domingo del SIS! eso si, hay que recordar que es una sociedad con lo que la gente tiene que pensar en que si participa debería ir meditando su ingreso.

----------


## A.Marin

> debería ir meditando su ingreso.


es una indirecta¿?

----------


## Liszt

Ale, ya he votado, es la semana que viene el asunto, no?

----------


## Ritxi

> es una indirecta¿?


 
Yo creo que es una directa

----------


## MagNity

es que el pobre se debe volver loco con tanto colsplay o como se escriba,.. jejejeje
yo creo que mas que indirecta o directa, es un penalti!!!

----------


## Ming

Si tan directa es... ¡¿por qué no venis ninguno de los dos a la quedada?! :(

Por cierto... Némesis... Ya no da señales de vida...

----------


## Ritxi

El viernes he de ir a Malgrat de Mar y el sábado trabajo  :O15:

----------


## MagNity

creo que yo ya lo había dicho el porque no puedo ir,...uhmmm

----------


## Ming

Bueno... pero por insistir no perdía nada, ¿no?  :302: 

Us trobarem a faltar :'(


Ahora en serio: ¿Alguien sabe algo de Némesis?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Némesis dijo que después de el follón de votaciones en Andorra, estaría en Barcelona. pero no se sabe nada de él, haber si da señales de vida.

----------


## Ming

_Editado: movido a la primera pagina de este hilo._

----------


## beguil

Me apunto, si no os importa (he dicho el viernes porque es cuando mejor me va, pero realmente me las puedo arreglar para ir cualquiera de los otros 2 días).

edit: Además habré acabado una semana de parciales durilla así que mejor que mejor (por cierto, supongo que no hay inconveniente en que no sepa hacer practicamente nada U_U)

----------


## Ming

Ya te he añadido  :Wink1: 

Yo tampoco se hacer practicamente nada, por no decir nada a secas  :Wink1: , así que no creo que haya inconveniente.

Viernes día 1 a las 17.00 en el Zurich (o como se escriba)

----------


## Liszt

> Sergio (Lizts)


Quien es "Lizts"!!!!?

jjaja

----------


## Magnano

pues Sergio, quien va ser...
venga la gente que se apunte!!

----------


## A.Marin

gracias secretaria por hacer la lista, por cierto mi cafe¿?

weno demomento somos los de la lista.
la kdd sera normal , sin stret magic anoser  que luego nos animemos.
el miercoles posteare como llegar para los nuevos, sera delante del zurich del triangle(fnac)
os pondre la direccion, donde estaremos y mi movil por si alguien se pierde.

secretaria y  mi CAFEEEEE? ,si no me lo trae le obligare hacer 32 juegos uno por cada linia de codigo de c++ tu ya saves de que hablo hay queda la cosa.

un salud

----------


## sergiomc

Yo me apunto!

----------


## Ming

Angelito... que sepas que la gran mayoría ya tienen mi número y yo el suyo... Marin llegas tarde :P
Sergio (sergiomc), MP (que me faltas tu)

Por favor, si por cualquier cosa hos retrasais... digamos que media hora, por favor avisar. ... aunque supongo que estaremos en el Viena...
Dani (dcmoreno) tu no es necesario que avises, que ya sabemos que llegarás tarde, como siempre... xD


PD. Mirar la lista, que va aumentando... ya veréis quien ha conseguido Marin que venga...  :302:  Cuanto tiempo sin verte  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno, parece que seremos bastantes, me auto proclamo fotógrafo de la quedada, jajajaja, a ver si luego podemos colgarlas por aquí  :Smile1:

----------


## karvis

hola chicos,
aun tengo que esperar a que me confirmen un tema, pero puede que este en barcelona esos dias. Si admitis un Riojano, podemos conocernos en persona

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Contra más mejor. Ya nos dirás algo.  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

solo he llegado tarde una vez!!

----------


## Ming

> solo he llegado tarde una vez!!


Eso no te lo crees ni tu!
Y también una vez te dejaste las bebidas, o esque eso no lo recuerdas?  :Mad1: 

Señores (digo señores porque mi hermana no lo lee xD)... quedan nada más que 3 días  :001 302:  

Carlos, estas apuntado como que vas, así que te toca venir  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

eso de las bebidas...  fue un lapsus, no me encontraba muy bien y encima tube que correr para no llegar tarde!!

----------


## Ming

Y llegaste tarde igualmente.
Bueno, como mínimo llegaste,... que Alvaro ni eso.  :Mad1: 

Pero vino Joan... por cierto, sabeis si viene?

----------


## Magnano

estamos en ello

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Jajajaja, tranquilos que en está estaré seguro  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

Me llevaré el GEC y unas barajillas!

Hasta el viernes!

----------


## Ming

Alvaro: El GEC?... Los 5?!?!  :117: 
Guille: no te olvides de llevarlos  :Wink1:  Aaaaaaaaah, y no te olvides de traer a Sergio también xD
Dani: tu tampoco te olvides de traerte a tu hermano.

Por cierto, Dani, dile a Joan que si viene le tengo que dar información que creo que le debe de interesar, pero solo si viene  :302:  ... (creo que ya la debe de saber pero...)

mmm... algo mas?
Bueno, creo que me falta algo... si me acuerdo lo apunto  :Wink1:

----------


## angelilliks

A lo mejor si eso voy. Eso si no me da la pereza. ¿Al final en qué día , hora y lugar se ha quedado? Que es que no tengo ganas de leer tanto post de bromitas/buen rollito. Resumid mamones (o actualizad la pagina principal  :302: ).

----------


## Ming

Angel, que yo sepa el viernes día 1 a la 17.00 delante del Zurich.
Angelillikis te esperamos  :Wink1: 


PD. He pasado la lista para que nadie se tenga que leer "todo el royo de bormitas/buen rollito" (como dice Angelillikis) al segundo mensaje de este hilo; justo debajo de todo el royo que nos metió Marin  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

> A lo mejor si eso voy. Eso si no me da la pereza. ¿Al final en qué día , hora y lugar se ha quedado? Que es que no tengo ganas de leer tanto post de bromitas/buen rollito. Resumid mamones (o actualizad la pagina principal ).


 
Angel, no cambiaras nunca  :Ange:

----------


## Ming

:Neutral:  es Angel.

----------


## A.Marin

> Que es que no tengo ganas de leer tanto post de bromitas/buen rollito. Resumid mamones (o actualizad la pagina principal ).


cinceramente angelikis, la ultima palabra no me parece buena sea en broma o no.

----------


## karvis

hola x aqui,

como dije tenia un tema pendiente de confirmar , para poder estar con vosotros el viernes, y al final no va a poder ser... :(  Ming, no te enfades eh?? jaja.
seguro que habra mas ocasiones

----------


## Ming

> hola x aqui,
> 
> como dije tenia un tema pendiente de confirmar , para poder estar con vosotros el viernes, y al final no va a poder ser... :( Ming, no te enfades eh?? jaja.
> seguro que habra mas ocasiones


 :Cry:  ...  :Unlove:  ...  :Cry: ...

----------


## Ming

Alguien sabe algo de Marc?!

Bueno, y de Némesis ya ni pregunto...

----------


## A.Marin

hoy a las 5 en el zurich de catalunya al lado de la puerta principal del triangle, luego nos moveremos al viena de la calle pelayo para merendar y ir  haciendo "cositas" de magia nos vemos.

----------


## Ming

Estaba pensando colgarlo en Mercadillo, pero... mejor subastarlo xD

Se subasta As de treboles bicycle de dorso azul.
- Si el antiguo propietario es Marc se la doy a cambio de los dos besos que no me ha dado  :Wink1: 

PD. Si alguien encuentra un 4 de corazones de mas... creo que alguien lo tiene en "Busca y Captura"  :302:  (no soy yo, eh)


Me lo he pasado genial!  :302: 
A ver cuando se repite!

----------


## karvis

que tal la kedada MIng?
ya veo que habeis tenido "revoltijo" de cartas...
jo, ya me pena no haber podido ir... para ser el papi de todos jajaja, es broma

----------


## pujoman

yo no pude ir...tenia una comunion!!
el deber es el deber...a ver si empieza la temporada y con fuerza!!

saludoss y eso...explicad como fue!

----------


## sergiomc

Gran quedada!

PS: Nadie le prendio la bolsa a Marin.. xD

----------


## A.Marin

no.....
por desgracia, hubiese sido una despedida espectacular.

esta noche posteare para siguiente kdd, saludos

que alguien haga un resumen.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sigo flipando con el pedazo de carta en mi bolsillo, jajajaja, la verdad es que no me enteré.

----------


## Magnano

resumen:
- mucha magia
- criticas al vídeo de A.Marin (casi me mata)
- se compartieron ideas
- y yo personalmente aprendi varias cositas  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

La verdad es que estuvo muy bien porque aunque en un principio se formaron tres grupos, que despues pasaron a ser dos, la gente iba cambiando de grupo y, por lo tanto, pudimos estar todos con todos y no se formaron grupos cerrados.

- Yo estuve criticando a Angelillikis  :302:  (soy mala malisima)

----------


## Liszt

Como dice Ming al principio se formaron 3 grupos (por falta de mesa redonda gigante) pero luego fuimos rotando, fue divertido

a ver para cuando la proxima eh!?

PD: Que miedo la bolsa de A.Marin una chispita y salimos ardiendo todos...

PD2: Mucho mago pero no hubo coj**** a recomponer el vaso xD

----------


## Ming

Sergio, esta noche o mañana ya podemos comenzar a decidir la próxima.




> PD2: Mucho mago pero no hubo coj**** a recomponer el vaso xD


Jajajaja Socorro! Sergio y Khilak, los dos, haciendo el burro delante del vaso como si así lo recompusiesen  :302:  Solo faltaba Guirae para completar el pack de Raros!  :001 302:

----------


## Khilak

Hola chavales!!

Despues de un finde ajetreao escribo el resumen de la quedada:

-Llego al zurich, no veo a nadie, paso de largo y me giro viendo como a 10 frikis, el que más, sin duda, Listz (Sergiote) con su perilla, greñas y abrigote negro en plan Neo. Le veo las cartas en la mano y ya no hay duda, son los notas del foro de magiapotagia....jejejje. Me dicen que me han reconocido a leguas....no sé yo como, si las monedas las llevo en empalme jejeje.

-Esperamos hasta que llega el ultimo y venga, pal viena. Mi impresión exactamente la misma que el resto de compañeros, mucha magia, buen rollo y grupitos rotativos, donde vamos comentando, charlando tranquilamente y compartiendo chorraditas. Veo que la peña tiene bastante mas nivel que yo, pero mejor, así aprendo.

-Me integro primero con Sergio, Dani, y la chica tan timida que no hacía juegos (ming?) y les enseño mis 4 tonterias, se rien y me muestran las suyas. Sergio saca la svengali y lo flipo en colores (como luego creo que Eduard, otro novato de poco tiempo en el rollo, 9 de trebol jejejej). Muy buen rollo, vamos por birra y vamos cambiando de mesa. Aparece Angel (el de las gafas) y alucino con sus escamoteos y su savoir-faire....qué bonito, casi como messi....!!

-Vamos saliendo a fumar cigarritos y unos chicos ya más mayores (calvos básicamente jejejeje) me muestran sus monedas de 2 eu y más cosas, me encanta ver como lo hacen y me muero de envidia. Mucha risa con la moneda de 70 euros en la makina de tabaco!!!  :Wink1: 

-Y en fin, luego me llaman (gracias Ming eres un cielito!) y ya me tengo que ir, nos vamos todos de hecho , pero me voy encantado de la quedada y me gustará repetirla!!

gracias angel por el papel flash!!

Un abrazo a todos y for&#231;a bar&#231;a que acabamos de ganar 2-6!!! Ooole!!

----------


## Ming

Khilak... se puede saber que le pasa a mi nombre?!?! En un mismo mensaje lo has escrito ya dos veces.

Lo que tu no sabes esque antes que llegases tu se nos acercó un tio con gafas de sol que empezó a decirnos si eramos nosotros unos que habían quedado por internet de noseque (pero nada de magia), y nosotros... jajaja ¿esque no veía las barajas?

Y Bernat? Jajaja, llegó tarde, pero esque le tube que llamar y estava allí mismo. Que eramos 14! Como si no nos pudiese ver!!!

Bueno, lo del movil... alguien te lo tenía que bajar, ¿no? Fui yo como podía ser cualquier otro.

----------


## Liszt

¡El tio de las gafas de sol iba en busca de una entrevista de trabajo! (Cara de shock)

Tio de las gafas de sol - "Oye no sereis vosotros los de la entrevista de trabajo no?"

13 personas con barajas... por supuesto sientese y empezamos... xD

----------


## beguil

Joé Ming, había mucha gente ahí y yo me pierdo en bcn, que soy de pueblo... y Khilak tio, no se si había algun eduard, pero si te refieres a un novato que flipó con la Svengali es Bernat, no Eduard! xD
No pero gracias a todos, realmente si que me lo pase muy bien y aprendí un co**n, ya he estado practicando este fin de semana y parece mentira con poquitos consejos ya la cosa cambia muchisimo. Merci a todos!

----------


## Ming

Claro que había mucha gente... los 14 de la quedada, te parecen pocos?!?!

----------


## A.Marin

venga para la proxima aver si somos 20 y pago la merienda a todos......

----------


## Guirae

WAAAAAAAAAAAAA K MAL ME SABE QUERIA HABER IDOOOO 

Sergio me las pagarás! Ming lo siento TT__TT 

a la proxima seguro k voy waaght que rabiaaa snifff

----------


## MagNity

marin si pagas tu la merienda a la proxima entonces si que me vengo. La verdad es que tuve que trabajar y creedme que de buen gusto os cambiaba las bodas de este finde, por venir...xD

----------


## Guirae

otra otra! espero k no me pille en medio de selectividad warros xD que a esta debo ir *-*

----------


## Ming

Cuando cae la sele?
Ese dia la ponemos, eh  :Wink1: 

Supongo que, en principio será de aquí un mes y una semana, o algo así  :302: 

Nity, lo has dicho, eh. A la proxima te vienes!

----------


## carmen

Hola A todos,
pongo la foto que hice en el Viena. Hubiera hecho más pero me quedé sin pìlas. No tuve tiempo de hablar con todos, porque me quedé muy poco rato. Y el rato que estuve se me pasó muy rápido.

----------


## Magnano

no salgo en ninguna...

----------


## sergiomc

nano tio! hay 3 fotos, es lógico.. Aunque ya es triste que solo hayan 3, la próxima vez, nos llevamos la cámara

----------


## Ming

Yo la llevé... pero... dijo que prefería no funcionar a desaparecer...  :Neutral: 
con el pick-poket que andava por allí... xD

PD. Sorry, no se como se escribe  :Oops:

----------


## Magnano

eso es que vio a la gente que había y prefirió que no se viera "eso" por su pantalla

----------


## Ming

Con el "eso" te estas refiriendo a mi?  :117:

----------


## Magnano

al panorama en general, es que no vemos ni las bromas... (ming sigo con el bulling)

----------


## Ming

Bueno señores, señoras... y todo aquel que no se sienta mencionado.

Algún día lo tenemos que repetir, ¿no?
Y que sea antes de vacaciones!!!

Lo pongo aquí porque os aparecerá a todos  :302:

----------


## Magnano

porque no empiezas otro post... este es demasiado largo, pero me apunto

----------


## A.Marin

por diversos motivo este mes no podre organizar una kedada, ni lo mas seguro podre asistir a escepcion que se aun viernes, siento no poder avisar antes.

----------


## Ming

Pues si no se hace este mes dudo mucho que ueda asistir hasta... bufff...

A no ser uqe de alguna manera alguien nos traiga...

----------


## Ming

Para que todos aquellos que fuisteis o dijisteis de ir os dejo el nuevo enlace:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...402#post226402

----------

